# Common Dimensions reference thread



## gadget_lover

This thread is for noting the common dimensions of flashlight parts. This should help when a modder is helping someone with a light that they have not seen. It would also help when determining if the appropriate taps, dies and other materials are on hand before starting a project.

This thread should be listed in the "threads of interest" thread.

Measurements of interest are;

Threads; pitch, number of threads, major and minor diameters

Battery sizes; Designed and measured.

Flashlight tubes; length, bore, wall thickness.

And, of course any others.

Please post only the measurements in this thread. This is for reference material. Discussion can happen in other threads

I suggest the mesaurements for only one light per post.


Daniel


----------



## gadget_lover

Dorcy 2AA -3led

Light length 3.65 in

Threads: .75 mm
Thread at head 
Length .325 in
Diameter outside of tube.719
Diameter inside of head .702


Thread length at tailcap .2 in
Diam same as head

Head 
length; 1.38 in
Distance to shoulder inside head from battery side .570 in
Distance to shoulder from lens side .810 in
Diameter at lens .795 in


Battery tube ID .581 in
Battery Tube OD .725 in
Battery Tube length 2.5 in

Battery tube electronics section ID .625 in
Battery Tube depth of electronics pocket .330

Misc;
Thinnest point on battery tube is near the threads where it's .676 od and .581 id, for a wall thickness of only .047 in.

The head is a poor conductor. The ground path is through the top edge of the battery tube to the silver washer that sits on the shelf.

The electronics are pressed into a recess at the head end of teh battery tube.


Daniel


----------



## gadget_lover

I was looking at an ARC LS last night. I was suprised to see that it had 20tpi. I'll update this when I have a chance to take th erest of the measurements.

Daniel


----------



## MoonRise

Battery Dimensions:

I just click over to Duracell OEM Battery Data or Energizer Battery Data .

Battery dimensions, service life at various load rates, etc. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## sflate

After searching this site, many users have confirmed that the thread for a Kroll switch is 5/8-28.


----------



## gadget_lover

Arc AAA

Mine's 32tpi.

OD threads of the male part; .444
ID threads of the female part .426

That's an arc AAA premium.

Daniel


----------



## PEU

CNCDAN said long time ago: ARC-LS is 13/16-20 
Rothrandir said long time ago: The Kroll tailcap is 5/8-28

Pablo


----------



## gadget_lover

Maglight D cell body;

20 tpi, both ends.


Measuring the body at the head....


1.533 inches major (maximum reading on outside of threads)
1.511 inches minor (minimum reading at root of threads)


Measuring at the tailcap...
1.430 Tailcap major (outside of tailcap threads.
1.385 Body minor (inside threads)


In addition, the body on the tail end has a .185 deep smooth area at the very end for the O-ring to seat against. The diameter there is 1.440. The threads themselves are only about 1/2 inch, if that. The area beyond the threads is recessed, probably to is 1.440.


Daniel


----------



## AilSnail

Cut and pasted from one of my old posts:

*pm6 reflector:* OD: 27.70mm, L (Stock): 16.57mm, L (Cut for Luxeon): 15.30mm [darkzero] 

*surefire p60 OD:* between 1.048" and 1.049" [tsg68] 

*ARC LS OD:* 0.995" [gransee] 
*ARC LS Lens dimensions:* 19.8mm x 1.12mm [litfuse]

*ARC4 OD:* 1.0" [gransee]


----------



## AilSnail

*longbow micra*

"...weights of my Micra: 
Micra (w/no batt or tailswitch): 40.2gr/1.42oz 
Twistie Tail Cap (alone): 19.3gr/.68oz 
Clickie Tail Cap (alone): 24.6gr/.87oz" [darkzero]

"Micra measurements:

81mm w/twist
93mm w/push (fully tightened)" [bugoutgear_usa]


----------



## AilSnail

I just edited a post from McGizmo with lots of dimensions and put it here:

*aleph*

McR20 and McR38 PDF here.

"All of the O-rings used for window seals are stock AS568 "dash" O-rings of nominal 1/16" diameter thickness. The O-ring on the Aleph 2 is a 019.

The bezel ring on the ALeph 2 is a nominal 15/16" x 28 thread with an OD called out of .930" Undersized to allow for anodize build and some slop. The bezel ring is .080" thich or tall.
[...]
Overall length of the Aleph 2 head is 1.262" [McGizmo]


----------



## www_Slavin4U_com

15270 (don’t know size of these) - dimensions, are they a D,C,N, any other name they use?

16270 (don’t know size of these) - dimensions, are they a D,C,N, any other name they use?

CR-1/3N 3V. 11.6mm 10.8mm (do these have any other names/numbers, like 15484 or something)

CR2 3V. 15.6mm 27.0mm (do these have any other names/numbers, like 15484 or something)

CGR17670HG 3.6V. - 3.7V. 17.0mm 66.7mm (do these have any other names/numbers, like 15484 or something)

“C size” (don’t know size of these) (do these have any other names/numbers, like 15484 or something)

“D size” (61.5 mm long x diameter 33 mm) (do these have any other names/numbers, like 15484 or something)


----------



## Kiu

Could any one tell me about the SF's head threads pls.
E-seires, 6P-series, M-series?
thx~


----------



## Chop

Kiu,

The Surefire E series are 13/16-20 for the head and 11/16-20 for the tail cap.


----------



## Chop

What is the thread size and pitch of the tail cap in a D size [email protected]?


----------



## gadget_lover

I just updated the one above with the D maglight threads.

Dan

pm sent to chop


----------



## cy

from Peter's post, thought it needed to be here.

---------------------------------------------------

Ok, This is what I have so far. Still decoding the suppliers codes and will update.

------------------

O-rings and Retainers for all flashlights

AAA
---------------------
Head: 9x1.5mm(5/16x7/16x1/16) buna
LED seal: -006 buna
Retainer: .187 x .453 x .093 poron

AA
---------------------
Head:
LED seal: 006 buna
Retainer:


LS Rev2 Series
----------------------
Lens Cavity: 17.5mm x 1mm buna
Battery pack: 1x18mm (3/4x7/8x1/16) buna
Switch: Mfg by Judco for Streamlight JR switch, used with permission (sold by Kroll International)

LS Rev1 series
----------------------
Retainer: .375 X .640 X ? Poron
Battery Pack: 1x17mm?

Arc4
---------------------
Lens cavity: 20x1mm Buna
Battery pack: 22x1mm Buna
LED seal: 5/16 OD X 7/32 ID X 1/32 thick Poron
Button cap: 19mm x 1mm Buna
Lens Size: 0.895 x 0.093, Polycarbonate (Lexan)
Clips Screws: Stainless Steel, 4-40 3/16” pan head
Grease: Carbon conductive around edge of gold plated negative battery contact spring, all other sliding surfaces use silicon grease or similar.

Unless otherwise specified, all o-rings are 70 durometer Buna.
“Poron” is a closed cell, silicon sponge rubber with zero memory. PSA is applied to the back side to facilitate application.
The AAA retainer was used under the rubber button in some Arc4s to improve switch feel.


Peter


----------



## PEU

Hi, Just received my QIII from ViKi (Warren) and I'm measuring the tailcap thread. Tried 25TPI but it doesnt seem to work.

If you know the correct thread, please let me know.

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thanks.gif


Pablo


----------



## cy

[ QUOTE ]
*Gransee said:*
Pack to head: 15/16-32 UN 2A
Pack to tail cap: 13/16-32 UN 2A

45 degree lead in/out. 

Peter 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## cy

[ QUOTE ]
*Gransee said:*
Pack to head: 15/16-32 UN 2A
Pack to tail cap: 13/16-32 UN 2A

45 degree lead in/out. 

Peter 

[/ QUOTE ]

I've taken the liberty of copying this post to the common referance thread. I hope you don't mind.

Thanks,


----------



## Ctechlite

XtremePyro said :
Well first the things that Im sure I understand what your asking. 

D Mag ID at top:1.349
C Mag ID at top:1.033

Ok If im understanding what you want correctly is the ID of the head above the threads.
D mag: 1.902
C mag: 1.901

Depth from ledge to bottom of lense:
D mag: 0.765
C mag: 1.080


These measurements are from the newer mags with the battery size letter preceding the serial number.
Hope this helps you out.

Tim 
Opps,
I missed something. On that depth from the ledge to the bottom of the lens add 0.052 to each one of those measurements. I didnt account for the lip on the reflector
before.

Tim 

(As posted here http://www.candlepowerforums.com/ubbthreads/showflat.php?Cat=&Number=823985&page=0&view=collapsed&sb=5&o=&fpart=1)


----------



## mobile1

Hi guys... can anyone give me Size, Pitch and Major diameter of two Mag Lite threads.
One is the head thread that screws onto the body of a Maglite 2AA.
The second one is the head thread of a Mag2D (new version) where the head part "receives" the front ring that holds down the reflector.


----------



## gadget_lover

Size, Pitch and Major diameter D cell bezel
TPI 20
Maj 2.116
Min 2.080
Thread length .225
O-ring length .375 (from end of light to far side of o-ring recess)

Size, Pitch and Major diameter AA minimag head end
TPI 5 TPI leead x 4 starts for a pitch of 20 TPI
Maj .683
Min .610
Thread length .618
O-ring length .750 (from end of light to far side of o-ring recess)


----------



## cy

bump..

does this need to be sticky?


----------



## gadget_lover

Well, Cy, it's already referenced in the "threads of interest" thread. It would be more visible as a sticky, but I don't think that's necessary.

After all, if you do your own machining, you'll spend hours and hours making parts you could buy for a dollar apiece. What's another 5-10 minutes searching the forum?

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


Daniel


----------



## Steelwolf

*Underwater Kinetics*

Sun Light 4 (UKE SL4)
---------------------
Pitch: 16 TPI
Major diameter: 36mm
Minor diameter: 34mm
Thread length : 9mm
Thread start to O-ring groove: 11mm
Thread start to hardstop/shoulder : 20mm
O-ring groove depth: 1.85mm
O-ring groove width: 2.8mm
Apparent O-ring used: Imperial 123 (3/32" CS, 1.174"ID) Buna/Nitrile


----------



## Jumpmaster

Might be a good thing to sticky this...very useful info!!

JM-99


----------



## nekomane

Could someone post the diameter and length of a *Pila 150S* (and for reference, other Pilas if available) please?

TIA


----------



## nekomane

OK, Jon's site states that they are 50mm x 17mm diameter, but I need a precise measurement to order some tubes.
Anyone please?


----------



## gadget_lover

When it comes to batteries, you are better off going with the advertised specs instead of the measurement of samples. It's quite common for batteries to be built to a nominal size that's just a bit less than the maximum size allowed by the standard or specification. This allows the company to vary their manufacturing process if they need to.

On the other hand, if you are hand matching batteries to tubes, and have the luxury of sending things back, you can make more precise fits by measuring your sample of batteries before buying the tubes.

Daniel


----------



## nekomane

Thank you gadget_lover,
I checked with some alkaline AAs (stated as 14mm) and like you say, they were all a bit shy of 14mm. But when measured where the 'wrapping' overlaps, they measured 14.04mm and would not fit smoothly into a 14mm tube.
I guess I will use a piece of solid material and add a bit to the diameter. Was hoping to avoid the whole boring process by using tube material but..
Thanks again.


----------



## 1331

*Battery Sizes*





*Mods Spreadsheet*


----------



## HarryN

Could someone please post the thread specs on the SF M and C series ? The C appears to be 20 TPI, but I was hoping someone could be more specific for me.


----------



## Bravo25

I would love to see someone with CAD abilities do some diminsionally correct drawings of Surefires.


Anybody?


----------



## gadget_lover

Mag C body to head...

28 tpi
1.235 measured diam of body threads (external)
1.209 measured diam of head threads (internal)

Single sample was measured.

It looks like the thread profile is a sloppy sharp V with a slightly rounded root and crest.

Mag C has a tailcap with a major diameter of 1.090 inch and a pitch of 20 TPI.
According to my calculations, the minor diameter should be 1.0358 inch


----------



## Reima

Can someone please post the thread specs of the HDS EDC.
RC


----------



## Reima

Can anyone give the thread sizes for the HDS EDC?
RC


----------



## Leef

Anyone know the tail cap thread size for the [email protected]?

Best I can tell, it's either 5/8" x 28 (if SAE) or 16mm. x .9 (if metric).


----------



## ouchmyfinger

5/8-28, same as a Kroll Switch.



Leef said:


> Anyone know the tail cap thread size for the [email protected]?
> 
> Best I can tell, it's either 5/8" x 28 (if SAE) or 16mm. x .9 (if metric).


----------



## Loomy

Chop said:


> Kiu,
> 
> The Surefire E series are 13/16-20 for the head and 11/16-20 for the tail cap.



Is there a public record of the exact physical specifications (such as internal diameter) of the various Surefire/Aleph standards? Hopefully something with units


----------



## flash_bang

SureFire G2 Nitrolon
Threads: 16 tpi; 6 threads

Bezel
Max(threads incl.)=1.125
Min(inner bore of tube)=1

Tailcap
Max(threads incl.)=0.875
Min(inner bore of tube)=1

Bezel Outer=1.25
Tailcap Outer=1
Body Outer=1

please recheck these and pm/post if they are right or wrong, thanks!


----------



## Jumpmaster

Does anyone know the o-ring size for Surefire flashlights? (Specifically, the Kroma-MS, M2, and M3...) Yes, I know Surefire will send me replacement buna-n ones, but I would like to buy some silicone ones and would like to make sure I get the correct size instead of just eyeballing it.

Thought it would be best to ask in this thread instead of creating a new one...thanks for any info...

JM-99


----------



## will

Jumpmaster said:


> Does anyone know the o-ring size for Surefire flashlights? (Specifically, the Kroma-MS, M2, and M3...) Yes, I know Surefire will send me replacement buna-n ones, but I would like to buy some silicone ones and would like to make sure I get the correct size instead of just eyeballing it.
> 
> Thought it would be best to ask in this thread instead of creating a new one...thanks for any info...
> 
> JM-99



this is a list of all the o-ring sizes.

http://www.oringswest.com/

if you lay the o-ring on top of a scale ( ruler - tape measure ) you might be able to determine the size. cross section is the thickness of the o-ring.


----------



## Jumpmaster

Thanks, Will...I don't want to have to eyeball it. Hoping someone would have the actual size somewhere. I called SF, but they were unhelpful...I didn't know if maybe someone else had been able to extract that bit of information out of them before. 

JM-99



will said:


> this is a list of all the o-ring sizes.
> 
> http://www.oringswest.com/
> 
> if you lay the o-ring on top of a scale ( ruler - tape measure ) you might be able to determine the size. cross section is the thickness of the o-ring.


----------



## Gene43

I'm looking for the inner body tube diameter for older C and D Maglites without the c or d in the serial number.

Thanks, Gene malkoff


----------



## mdocod

> I'm looking for the inner body tube diameter for older C and D Maglites without the c or d in the serial number.



me too! don't have a good mic yet.


----------



## milkyspit

Bump for a handy thread. Especially interested in any SureFire-related dimensions not already listed.


----------



## Tekno_Cowboy

SF C/P/Z series is 20TPI, not 16TPI.



HarryN said:


> Could someone please post the thread specs on the SF M and C series ? The C appears to be 20 TPI, but I was hoping someone could be more specific for me.





flash_bang said:


> SureFire G2 Nitrolon
> Threads: 16 tpi; 6 threads
> 
> Bezel
> Max(threads incl.)=1.125
> Min(inner bore of tube)=1
> 
> Tailcap
> Max(threads incl.)=0.875
> Min(inner bore of tube)=1
> 
> Bezel Outer=1.25
> Tailcap Outer=1
> Body Outer=1
> 
> please recheck these and pm/post if they are right or wrong, thanks!


----------



## Blindasabat

I haven't seen it yet, but it looks like the 6P bezel threads are 
1 1/8"-20 tpi.


----------



## Justin Case

Gene43 said:


> I'm looking for the inner body tube diameter for older C and D Maglites without the c or d in the serial number.
> 
> Thanks, Gene malkoff



Only a couple of years late, but I measured 1.454" ID for an old red 3D DMag without the D in the serial number. For an old black 4C Mag (no "C" in the serial number), I measured 1.102" ID. Both measurements made at the head of the tube body.

Edit: At the tail of the 4C Mag, I get 1.120" at the very bottom of the tube before the start of the tail threads and 1.050" at the threads. I can't get in deep enough to measure the tube diameter past the threads, but that diameter is clearly less than at the end of the tube. My IMR26500 cells go in very easily initially, but start to get tight as soon as they hit this section of the Mag tube.


----------



## RobertM

Does anyone know the thread specs for SureFire M bezels/bodies?

Thanks,
Robert


----------



## Norcimbus

I measure the inner diameter of my E1E to be 0.674" at the head end. Can anyone add theirs to this thread? I'm trying to get an idea of the tolerance band for the inner diameter of E-series lights.


----------



## konig

RobertM said:


> Does anyone know the thread specs for SureFire M bezels/bodies?
> 
> Thanks,
> Robert



Lets bring this topick back to life, does anybody know this?


----------



## mcbrat

Blindasabat said:


> I haven't seen it yet, but it looks like the 6P bezel threads are
> 1 1/8"-20 tpi.



and it looks like the tails are 7/8" - 20 tpi need to get a die and verify


----------



## Icarus

I would like to know bezelring thread size for the MiniMagAA.


----------



## AndyF

Anyone know the head thread size/TPI for Surefire A2?.


----------



## AndyF

AndyF said:


> Anyone know the head thread size/TPI for Surefire A2?.



Anyone know this?.


----------



## precisionworks

AndyF said:


> Anyone know this?.



Surefire E series are 13/16-20 for the head - uncertain if E and A are the same or not. You can purchase a thread measuring gage on Amazon or at most auto parts stores. Find the pitch that exactly fits the thread profile & you're 90% done. Measure the OD with a 0-1" mic (available from the same sources) & convert decimal to fraction.

I only measure threads when machining a mating part & those parts are normally large pitch (1"-12, 2"- 4.5, etc.). Small pitch threads are more challenging to measure & there's some potential for error.


----------



## mcbrat

E & A heads should be the same...


----------



## Blindasabat

E and original A2 are not the same. Some later A are the same. The original A2 is likely 7/8 inch diameter thread since I measure mine JUST under 7/8 inch across thread tips. I don't have a pitch gauge, but the threads are likely 20 tpi like the E series.


----------



## Blindasabat

I matched an E body to an A2 body threads. I am 90% sure the original A2 is 7/8ths-20.


----------



## AndyF

Thanks. I thought E head threads are 13/16-20 though.

I'm able to thread the A2 head onto the male threads on a U2 head.

Surefire was closed today, I'll post any info if I find out.


----------



## Blindasabat

The E is 13/16-20. I was not clear, I meant that I meshed the threads only to see if the pitch was the same (using the known 20tpi of the E as a thread gauge), which it appears to be. But I measured the diameter of the original A2 body threads at the head end at 7/8. So 7/8-20.


----------



## Blindasabat

I will have to see if my U2 head will thread on my A2 body.


----------



## Blindasabat

Just tried it. The original A2 and U2 BODIES thread together! Weird but true since the U2 body is internally threaded.


----------



## AndyF

So it turns out to be the same as C tail threads, 7/8"-20.


----------



## Blindasabat

So I can attach a U2 body to a C body to make a what, a 5xCR123?


----------

